# Blistering paint on grill surround and windscreen pillars



## JohnGun (May 15, 2009)

have any of you experienced this? i recall reading something about it a good while ago, problem is that the mh is 2008 model and therefore now out of warranty, has anyone tackled burstner about this?

i bought this from a dealer who isnt a burstner dealer (they have the franchise for other marks), as for the supplying dealer, well, i wouldnt take a wheel barrow to them for repairs.

has anyone got any suggestions, or is my only option to repair it myself? i know what has caused it, i would say it was a case of when it was being sprayed that air has displaced any moisture hence leaving these tiny bubbles?

many thanks


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

It will be less hassle to get it done your self. I can't advise a good sprayer in Outer Mongolia though :lol:


----------



## CourtJester (Aug 26, 2009)

Yes, I had the same problem with my Aviano.

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-78924-.html

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-78997-.html


----------



## bertieburstner (May 1, 2005)

*bubbling paint*

see pics of my Laika elsewhere on this site, been repainted twice now, good luck!


----------



## kc10 (Jan 28, 2010)

Obvioulsy a common problem. When we were looking at Nexxo's last year several used examples had this. Some worse than others and some blisters were not tiny. Your three years manufacturers warranty may be done but most cars (I know) have a separate paint and anti-corrosion warranty isn't that the case with Motorhomes too? I'll be keeping an eye on mine.


----------



## JohnGun (May 15, 2009)

the dealer told me that it only has a 2 year warranty and the 5 year covers water ingress only,

has anyone got an email contact for burstner?

thanks


----------

